# What do you wear to train?



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

What attire do MMAists typically wear to train? I'm guessing it isn't a traditional uniform...?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

In BJJ, we wear a gi or sometimes gi bottoms and a T-shirt.

A lot of people have recommended Under Armour and I keep meaning to look into that.


----------



## ArnoldLee (Sep 19, 2003)

LOOOOVE Under Armour, have almost every piece they make.  For training on hot days it can't be beat.  Or if your training makes you sweat buckets it is the greatest stuff made, also helps to prevent "Gi rash".  I wear their compression shorts under my cup then GI pants and the Heat Gear short sleeve top, in the winter I wear the Heat Gear long sleeve under my Gi top.

Atama Kimono makes a similar close fitting short top and I've been meaning to pick one up.


----------



## ace (Sep 24, 2003)

I Prefer Shorts an a Tshirt.

But Lately a full Judo Gi With Shininstep Guards


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

When I'm training no gi, it's either a T-Shirt or tank top, sometimes shirtless, and either gi pants or shorts (I'm partial to gi shorts -- I know they sell them pre-cut, but I just cut my old pants when they get ratty, as the knees usually go first anyway).  Occasionally I do wear a rash guard -- I have tried the Under Armor, and it is great -- it also seems to be cheaper than most rash guards I've seen, which is a definite plus.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

A thong.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *A thong. *



Yikes!  That image is sure going to take awhile to go away.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

mostly a gi.  For some reason even though I am a wrestler I like training in the gi.  Without gi mostly shorts and a tee-shirt Under armor costs to much to make it into our training. lol


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 26, 2003)

When I'm actually training at a dojo/school/whatever, I'll wear the Nike shorts my dad gave me and the club T-Shirt. But when I'm training with my buddies, it either the same thing... or sometimes my full army fatigues (pants and jacket). Heheh.


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 29, 2003)

I usually wear rash guards, Hunter makes a good one and Full Contact fighter has a nice one too. Along with shorts. For Gi training Ronin, Ki, which are descent and Mizuno which is awesome.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2003)

I got an underarmor shirt for my birthday it is awsome I think I am definitly going to get some more it is awsome.  It really feels like it gives me more endurance.


----------



## spartanmachine (Oct 2, 2003)

For those of you that wear under armour, which specific shirt do you have? Check their website for the names, is it the standard heatwear t-shirt? I'm thinking of picking some up since I've heard such great things.


----------



## ArnoldLee (Oct 2, 2003)

For shirts I've got the Heat Gear Full T-Shirt, Heat Gear Sleeveless T-Shirt, Turf Gear Long Sleeve Turf Shirt, Cold Gear Crew Neck and am going to get a All Season Gear Mock Turtleneck in the mail any time now.  Let me tell you that cold gear don't do squat in the cold unless you're already running around sweating.  I got it thinking I'd be able to use it outside last winter... darn near froze.  Hot Chillys makes a better cold shirt.  For under a gi though I love the Heat Gear Full T-Shirt.  Also it's only $24.99 if you just want to give it a try.  When you first put it on it might feel realllllly tight like a compression shirt.  Give it a chance you get used to it fast.  Depending on where you live the local sports stores may carry them.  There's a Find A Dealer link on their website.  Any more questions ask away.


----------



## pknox (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the long sleeve turf shirt in black.  I got it as opposed to the heat gear for 2 reasons:

1. It comes in long sleeve, and at the time I bought it, the heat gear didn't. (based on the website, I think it still doesn't)

2. I figured the reinforcements added to prevent turf burn would make the shirt stronger.

So far so good.  I've been using it for about a year (I'd say maybe once a week to roll, once every couple weeks to lift in), and it's held up well.  I do tend to occasionally "sweat buckets" as ArnoldLee said, and it really does make me feel much drier when I do.  Every once in a while, my partners do say that it does make me kind of slippery though, but they also say that when I train without a shirt, so I don't think it's the gear's fault.

I haven't tried the loose gear yet, but I'm thinking of giving it a shot.  ArnoldLee - do you have any of the loose gear, and if so, what do you think of it?  I'm kind of eyeing the long sleeve with stripe, more for lifting, but occassionally for rolling as well.  It seems it's really not much looser than a regulat t-shirt, so I think it would hold up well.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I got an underarmor shirt for my birthday it is awsome I think I am definitly going to get some more it is awsome.  It really feels like it gives me more endurance. *



You can also use it for "gift wrap" for those that "sleep with da fishes."


----------



## spartanmachine (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info Arnold. About the Coldgear, How thick would you say it is compared to the regular Heat gear? They say it has double material, does it feel that way? What does the inside feel like? Thanks


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2003)

you know it R


----------



## davidflanagan13 (Dec 19, 2005)

I picked up an Under Armour short sleeve tee for baseball and ended up wearing it to BJJ. There great. Maybe it's just me but when any of you wear your shirt does it seem to make you stink more then a normal shirt would? Maybe I'm just imagining things?


----------



## mantis (Dec 19, 2005)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> What attire do MMAists typically wear to train? I'm guessing it isn't a traditional uniform...?


usually boxers..
oh that's probably not ur asking...
yah traditional uniform from northern china!


----------



## green meanie (Dec 19, 2005)

We're seasonal. Gi in the winter. T-shirt and shorts in the summer. T-shirt and gi pants in the spring and fall.


----------



## mantis (Dec 19, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> We're seasonal. Gi in the winter. T-shirt and shorts in the summer. T-shirt and gi pants in the spring and fall.


thank God ur not in soCal
u'd be training in bikini's in the summer


----------



## green meanie (Dec 19, 2005)

Now there's an idea. :uhyeah:


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 19, 2005)

I tend to go with Gi pants and a polyester sports t-shirt (I have both short and long sleeve) and a pair of wrestling shoes.


----------



## Cujo (Dec 20, 2005)

BDU pants, boots and a t-shirt most of the time.

Pax 
Cujo


----------

